# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Гимн нашего форума

## mrwoody

Уважаемые форумчане. Мы сегодня подумали, что было бы не совсем справедливо по отношению ко всем нам, позволить забыть наш гимн и, особенно, старания Валеры. А по сему, на сайте, в разделе Творчество, на самой первой позиции расположился наш с вами гимн. Кто уже слышал - слушаем еще раз, т.к. есть, что послушать. Кто еще не слышал - готовьтесь к сюрпризу!!!

Есть также видеоверсия гимна. Клип снят Владимиром (vekos) на всемирной встрече форумчан (2006 год)  в Москве и доработан для публикации на форуме.

----------


## Ledi

> на сайте, в разделе Творчество, на самой первой позиции расположился наш с вами гимн.


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
А как пели  мы его в Москве!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:   :biggrin: 

РЕБЯТА УЧИТЕ ГИМН!!!!!  :Aga:  

Что бы не произошло то, что произошло с нами в Москве на встрече форумчан :biggrin:

----------


## steve.dog

> РЕБЯТА УЧИТЕ ГИМН!!!!!


Согласен,знать в обяз!
*Ledi*,
 Тань,а ты гимн России знаешь так же хорошо и наизусть?:smile:

----------


## mrwoody

У кого есть слова и минус гимна форума, выложите здесь пожалуйста...

----------


## Ledi

> Тань,а ты гимн России знаешь так же хорошо и наизусть?


*steve.dog*,
Знаю СССР! :wink: :biggrin:

Гимн форума/минус/

----------


## steve.dog

> Знаю СССР!


 :Ok:  Вот и я помню,все три куплета...:biggrin:

----------


## Элен

А  слова? Я  теперь  его  обязательно  выучу,считаю  своим  долгом!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## mrblack

А вот и слова :Aga:  
*ГИМН ФОРУМА PLUS-MSK.RU* 

Звуки музыки во сне звучат неясно,- 
Захотел я, песню спеть да вот беда, 
Та мелодия приснилась не напрасно, 
Но слова, как дым, исчезли на всегда. 
И с тех пор не находил себе покоя, 
Но помог однажды чудом Интернет. 
Сайт увидел, что искал давным-давно я, 
В нём нашёл я для себя на все ответ. 

ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 


А на сайте при общении взаимном,
Нас связала всех невидимая нить 
И собравшись песню сделаем мы гимном 
Чтоб сердца людей еще сильней сплотить 
Эту песню петь мы будем вместе, дружно 
Пусть она несется в высь за облака 
И стесняться вряд ли тут кого-то нужно 
Дай мне руку - вот тебе моя рука!


ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 
Наша песня! -3 раза... будет жить!!! 

Зазвучал мотив и растворился в сердце
И в реальность воплотились наши сны 
Мы поем и петь мы будем только вместе 
Год за годом ,от весны и до весны 
И в Нью-Йорке, Вильнюсе или в Пекине, 
В Гамбурге, Афуле И Москве. 
Наша песня пусть всегда звучит отныне
И язык ее понятен нам везде!

ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 
Наша песня! -3 раза... будет жить!!!

----------


## vitaly10

*Не забывается такое никогда!!!!*

----------


## maknata

Урряяя!! Я хоть и не поющий человек, но слова выучу!!!!! Не спою, так буду декламировать!:wink:  И пусть этот гимн будет явочным паролем для встречи в реале!!!
Да здравствует наш форум, самый музыкальный среди музыкальных, самый дружный среди форумов друзей, самый родной и близкий!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*mrwoody*,
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Юра Одесса

Ребята я прослушал затаив дыхание, чтобы не пропустить не одну нотку! Сверх профессионально, молодцы....сплоченность коллектива - также поражает....и радует! :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ребята я прослушал затаив дыхание, чтобы не пропустить не одну нотку! Сверх профессионально, молодцы....сплоченность коллектива - также поражает....и радует!


Спасибо Юра! Мы старались! :Aga:  :rolleyes:  :flower: 
Я хоть и не профи, тем более горжусь что была при записи Гимна.:rolleyes:

----------


## Юра Одесса

*Звёздочка*,
 Великолепно!!! :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Вот окончательный вариант ГИМНА! Битрейт не урезан, в оригинале.
Ребята, а ведь через пару месяцев нашему Гимну будет 1 Год! :Aga:  :rolleyes: :wink:

Ой, а он не прицепился :Tu:  :frown:Ничего не понимаю, допустимо 15 МБ, файл, 10.7 МБ, а не цепляется:frown:

----------


## mrwoody

*Звёздочка*,
 Вот полная версия с высоким битрейтом: Гимн форума 11 мб

----------


## Клава

А я первый раз услышала.... 
Мурашки по коже... Обалдеть! Здорово!  :Aga:  
 :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*mrwoody*,
А есть еще и видеозапись гимна со встречи! Тоже пробирает!!!!! Надо Володьку Векоса попросить, чтобы он вырезал этот фрагмент и выложил здесь. 
Вова, про-сим, про-сим!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Элен

Ребятки, молодцы! Так  хотелось  бы  быть  с  вами..... Вы  самые  лучшие! Очень  вас  люблю!:smile:

----------


## PapaKarlo

Это просто праздник какой-то....!!!!!!!  :br:

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

:smile: :smile: :smile:

Да уж адриналинчика не мало получили при создании Гимна и 
ЗАМЫКАЯ КРУГ.................... :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Да уж адриналинчика не мало получили при создании Гимна и
> ЗАМЫКАЯ КРУГ....................


Так и было!!! Поэтому открыла темку с очередным совместным проектом. Надеюсь поддержат! Это просто полный балдёж, вместе творить!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  :rolleyes:

----------


## маяк

Спасибо, отличная работа. Творческих и трудовых побед вам.

----------


## Canalizator

:Ok:    Мощно задвинули! Ни добавить ни убавить. НЕТЛЕНКА! :Ok:

----------


## Светик

Ребята, молодцы!!!!  :Ok:  
Слушаю, наслаждаюсь!!!! :biggrin: 

newsay@mail.kz

----------


## Ledi

> А есть еще и видеозапись гимна со встречи!


Смотрим /гимн начинается на 9 мин.клипа:wink:/  http://video.mail.ru/mail/rasguljai/3/23.html

----------


## A-G

Ребят, Послушал песню и так стало тепло, аж прослезился! :frown:  И я счастлив, что я с вами…  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот, собственно, и видео от Vekosa!!!!! Володка, спасибо!!!!!

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

*Mazaykina*,
 :biggrin:  исполнение посли скольки выпитого ??????????????:biggrin:

----------


## grek60

Умницы ребята !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Это просто супер класс. Я в восторге .Все молодцы БРАВОООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenka

Видео ещё качается, 
А Гимн и "Замыкая круг" - класс!!!!
Как жаль, что я тогда не приняла участия в этом проекте!!!
У меня аж мурашики ротами зашагали по коже, так здорово!
Ребята я вами горжусь!!!!!!!!!!!
Вы звёзды, все до одного!

[img]http://s4.******info/fb3d169f38ddf6dcda056b2af43ae6ff.gif[/img][img]http://s4.******info/fb3d169f38ddf6dcda056b2af43ae6ff.gif[/img][img]http://s4.******info/fb3d169f38ddf6dcda056b2af43ae6ff.gif[/img][img]http://s4.******info/fb3d169f38ddf6dcda056b2af43ae6ff.gif[/img][img]http://s4.******info/fb3d169f38ddf6dcda056b2af43ae6ff.gif[/img]

----------


## Alenka

ВИДЕО ! :Ok:   :Ok:  
Весело вам было, аж завидно!!!
И пили видать не только чай индийский :biggrin: !!!




> РЕБЯТА УЧИТЕ ГИМН!!!!!  
> 
> Что бы не произошло то, что произошло с нами в Москве на встрече форумчан 
> __________________


АГА!!! :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Что бы не произошло то, что произошло с нами в Москве на встрече форумчан


Тань, а что произошло на встрече??? Я вроде, не пила, но не помню ничего ТАКОГО  :Vah:  !!!

----------


## виталий1

Красивая песня--молодцы.

----------


## guriev

Понравилось :Vah:

----------


## Дима

Я знаю, "минус" будут, 
           я знаю, слов не счесть,
Покуда в интернете такой вот форум есть!

Ребята, просто молодцы. Бывал на многих форумах, но такого интернационального, открытого, доброго еще не встречал.
С огромным удовольствием принял бы приглашение на встречу форумчан.
Никого лично не знаю, но уже кого-то просто уважаю за его мнение, у кого-то нестандартное видение жизни...

В любом случае, слова уже учу...

----------


## niko

Ого ! Ни фига себе ,что творится-то!
Видео - круто! Молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Техподдержка

> Вот, собственно, и видео от Vekosa!!!!!


Молодцы!  :Ok:

----------


## vitaly10

> Молодцы!


И всё это под конец, после столького выпитого... Ууууу...:biggrin:

----------


## AlSe

Суперр! Когда следующая запись? :biggrin: 
А сколько человек участвовало в каждой песне?

----------


## КАРЕН

Завидую СВЕТЛОЙ завистью:)))Не часто пишу,но просматриваю темы регулярно...........Столько знакомых лиц..................ХОЧУ ТАКУЮ ТУСОВКУ!!!
 В этом году намечается такой сабантуйчик?С удовольствием принял бы участие..............Даже слова гимна выучу:)))
 Респект!!!УРАААААААааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## V.Kostrov

> С удовольствием принял бы участие..............Даже слова гимна выучу:)))


Ну тогда тебе срочно сюда http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=8392

----------


## КАРЕН

*vekos*,
 Я уже там:))))Cпасибо!!!

----------


## dAnte

Так робяты! Гимн то я скачал еще со старого форума, а вот про замыкая круг впевые слышу! Дайте ссылку или скиньте на мыло! Очень прошу!

----------


## Lesteria

А я не могу послушать а очень хочеться! Скиньте пожалуйста на ящик Lesteria@rambler.ru

----------


## Mal da Udal

Собрался послушать Гимн, а файлы стсутствуют на сервере. Обидно.
Сделайте что нибуль. :frown:

----------


## Vladmir

> Урряяя!! Я хоть и не поющий человек, но слова выучу!!!!! Не спою, так буду декламировать!:wink:  И пусть этот гимн будет явочным паролем для встречи в реале!!!
> Да здравствует наш форум, самый музыкальный среди музыкальных, самый дружный среди форумов друзей, самый родной и близкий!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ес ес ес :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Vladmir

> Я знаю, "минус" будут, 
>            я знаю, слов не счесть,
> Покуда в интернете такой вот форум есть!
> 
> Ребята, просто молодцы. Бывал на многих форумах, но такого интернационального, открытого, доброго еще не встречал.
> С огромным удовольствием принял бы приглашение на встречу форумчан.
> Никого лично не знаю, но уже кого-то просто уважаю за его мнение, у кого-то нестандартное видение жизни...
> 
> В любом случае, слова уже учу...


всех нормальных по сути души одинаковы вот они и тянутся друг к другу а грязь со временем отлетает :flower:

----------


## palin78

ребята,скиньте кто-нибудь мне на почту гимн,а то ни одна ссылка не работает.
egrin78@gmail.ru

----------


## Mazaykina

*palin78*,
Посмотри здесь уже флешка, сделанная на гимн. http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=20125&page=6  (пост 59)

----------


## Сергей(rijii)

Да, классный клипп получился! :Ok:

----------


## Znahar

А в MP3 его,гимн,нельзя никак выложить?

----------


## mrwoody

*Znahar*,
http://plus-msk.ru/konkurs/auth/gimn...lus-msk_ru.mp3

----------


## Znahar

*mrwoody*,
 Нет там этого файла....по крайней мере мне так пишет....уже 2 дня!

----------


## Ledi

> А в MP3 его,гимн,нельзя никак выложить?


Сейчас можно :wink: /только у меня почему то не получается его в тему загрузить/

----------


## Znahar

Так может он у кого то есть скачаный,просьба выложить его на сайт!!!!

----------


## mrwoody

*Znahar*,
 Николай его скоро выложит по тому-же адресу.

----------


## Znahar

*mrwoody*,
 :Ok:  Спасибо.....

----------


## Техподдержка

Гимн уже доступен для скачивания.

----------


## Znahar

Скачал,очень понравилось! :Ok:   :Ok:  А нельзя ли выложить список всех тех кто принимал участие в записи гимна? Я думаю форум должен знать своих героев если не в лицо, то хоть по именам!!!!
Мужчинам -  :Pivo:  
Дамам -  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Simona

> Скачал,очень понравилось!  А нельзя ли выложить список всех тех кто принимал участие в записи гимна? Я думаю форум должен знать своих героев если не в лицо, то хоть по именам!!!!
> Мужчинам -  
> Дамам -



:rolleyes:  :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## Benya

> А нельзя ли выложить список всех тех кто принимал участие в записи гимна? Я думаю форум должен знать своих героев если не в лицо, то хоть по именам!!!!


Согласен ! Очень хочется знать, кто принимал участие в записи !

----------


## mrwoody

Спросите Волдеда - он сводил гимн.:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Спросите Волдеда



Но для этого его сначала придется поймать..... :Ha:  .......:biggrin: 

Заработался совсем....:rolleyes:

----------


## Билли

*PAN*,
 А кто токой этот дед:eek:

----------


## anettt

посмотрела всё видео, что там было супер!!!!!!!!
и че я раньше в эту тему не зашла... думала вы тут гимн тока сочиняете)))
 слушайте, класс!!! правда не всех узнала без грима)))))
а у кого в кабаке это всё происходило?
где можно подробнее об этой встрече почитать?
и куда делась Даша? че-то ее не видно....

----------


## Strelez

Понравилось :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> где можно подробнее об этой встрече почитать?


К великому сожалению, эта тема осталась на старом форуме и уже давно в нирване... Надеюсь, что тема о новой встрече, которая уже не за горами, будет не менее интересной и насыщенной фотографиями. 
А Даша сейчас вся в заботах- она сдавала экзамены на аттестат и теперь поступает. Более подробно- можно спросить у нее самой. :wink:

----------


## anettt

Мариш, спасибо за консультацию)))
спросила бы если б увидела...
 :flower:

----------


## Znahar

Ребята,а кого есть минус гимна? Может пришлёте мне или выложите его на сайт! Скоро встреча в Одессе у нас...дык надо же попеть!

----------


## Лаки Лучано

> Может пришлёте мне или выложите его на сайт!


Зайди сюда: http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=27209

----------


## Znahar

*Лаки Лучано*,
Ещё раз спасибо!!!!:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Olenka_es

Ребята, супер, молодцы! Очень тепло и с душой! Всегда с вами!
olya_voropaeva@mail.ru

----------


## Pasha_P

Привет всем! У меня вот какое пркдложение. Можно гимн форума иногда обновлять, скажем, раз в два года.Ведь на форуме с каждым днем появляется все больше и больше участников. Но старые версии забывать не будем. Можно их называть например так:
Гимн форума Plus-Msk. Версия 2007 года.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можно гимн форума иногда обновлять


Да пора уже новый писать!:biggrin:

----------


## Pasha_P

> Да пора уже новый писать!:biggrin:


И такой сойдет!:wink:

----------


## Pasha_P

Люди! Так как Вам мое предложение!?!

----------


## Znahar

Так а предложение то какое? Перезаписать? Или новый написать? 
Ты толком напиши что и как предлагаешь...

----------


## Pasha_P

Перезаписать! Говорю же, на форуме с каждым днем все больше и больше участников!

----------


## vitaly10

Ребята! Не нужно переписывать... Получится только хуже...
Нужно новое творить! :Aga:

----------


## Feldipersovna

Такой классный гимн, ребят, вы чего?! :Vah:

----------


## baskov

Былоб круто новый зделать! И спеть

----------


## Pasha_P

Можно мотив старый, а аранжировку новую, и спеть заново.

----------


## camry_700

> Былоб круто новый зделать! И спеть


Я тоже хочу принять участие в исполнении гимна!

----------


## baskov

нодо токо чтоб кто-то этим занялся

----------


## camry_700

А давайте выберем кого-нибудь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Лаки Лучано

> нодо токо чтоб кто-то этим занялся





> давайте выберем кого-нибудь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ну, млин,генераторы идей: "кого бы выбрать, да чтобы занялся бы". А то тут пол-форума сидит и с нетерпением ждёт: "А когда же меня *baskov* с*camry_700* выберут?" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Взялись бы да заварганили сами. А мы бы всем форумом оценили ваши труды :wink: 
P.S. Сам бы спел, да певец из меня аховый:wink:

----------


## camry_700

> Взялись бы да заварганили сами


*baskov*,
 Ну, так как ?

----------


## Pasha_P

Я бы взялся, но у меня еще опыта маловато. Чтобы делать гимн форума, нужно быть ого-го каким крутым!!! :Aga:

----------


## zrzh

Фотка у тебя тут классная!

----------


## ddaan

Ничего не нужно писать.Лучше не будет,а получится попса.
Это как гимн страны,его не меняют.

----------


## Димитрий

Можно гимны каждому разделу сделать :biggrin:

----------


## Znahar

А ещё по темам можно!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Benya

*Димитрий*,
*Znahar*,
И отдельный гимн-ФЛУДУ !!!!!

----------


## Гуслик

> Это как гимн страны,его не меняют.


Золотые слова, Витя! :Ok:

----------


## ddaan

*Гуслик*,
:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Когда душа поёт и песня вдруг рождается,
Явление это - объяснить пытаются:
С очень умным видом(публика ведь дура),
С апломбом заявляя, что творчеству близки:
Критики от музыки, от литературы
И прочие, и прочие - зна-то-ки.
Вот эта - песня авторская,
А эта - популярная.
Вот эта песня - бардовская,
А это вот - блатная.
Не смейте путать стили!
Ну что за "мове тон"
И долго говорили,
Где песня, где шансон.
А мы, друзья, споём
И спутаем все стили.
И чтобы нам потом 
О том не говорили.
Так пусть душа поёт,
А песни пусть рождаются.
И в ритмах песен этих
Сердца соединяются
----------------------------
Славят Отечество в гимнах,
Символ Единства - поют.
И форум прославим мы в рифмах,
Салют, форумчане, - салют!

----------


## DJ SERGE

Ребятки вы все молодцы я вас всех люблю вы для меня стали как семья,а возможно у кого-то есть минус гимна...
Буду весьма благодарен...

----------


## Alex926492

Какая замечательная музыка и слова!! Я бы тож хотел спеть так классно!!! Просто нет слов замечательно!! Респект и уважуха, короче супер-дупер мне очень нравится!!))

----------


## Alex926492

Я сначала просто пришел на форум а потом мне понравилось здесь люди хорошие но к сожалению я еще не со всеми познакомился. . .)

----------


## Ledi

> но к сожалению я еще не со всеми познакомился. . .)


*Alex926492*,
 Заходи знакомься :wink: http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread....101#post880101





> И отдельный гимн-ФЛУДУ !!!!!


*Benya*,
 :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Annon

Кстати, о гимнах

----------


## whiter

Класный гимн получился! Прям увлажнение глаз вызывает (честно). Тоже хочу его петь. Пришлите пожалуйста минус!!!!!!
r3097392w@rambler.ru

----------


## Гошик

Слова просто супер! :Ok:   Кто придумал?:wink:

----------


## Евгения

к гимну :Ok:  http://www.plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=20125

----------


## vocalist33

Люди кто нибуть скиньте на почту плюсик!
На сайте не качает!Плизззззззз

----------


## Znahar

*vocalist33*,
Лови на почте...отправил!!!

----------


## vocalist33

*Znahar*,
Спасибо

----------


## Ma_rich

Хочу послушать.... !!!! Не могу найти... поможите люди добрые!!!

----------


## Znahar

*Ma_rich*,
Помочь то можно....ты адрес оставь свой!!!!

----------


## Ma_rich

*Znahar*,
В подпись поставила... *:о))

----------


## Znahar

*Ma_rich*,
Принимай...отправил +

----------


## Самсон

*Znahar*,
 Кинь, плз, и мне минусок. Попробую записать свой вариант с вашего позволения. Плюс тоже не качается, а все тонкости не припомню, если есть возможность - кинь и плюсик. Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Znahar

*Самсон*,
 Отправил....слушай и пой на здоровье!!!

----------


## Вовася777

*Znahar*,
 А можно и мне пожалуйста на почту с нетерпением жду:smile:
Зарание благодарю!!!

----------


## Znahar

*Вовася777*,
 Отправил минус....плюс нужен?

----------


## Вовася777

*Znahar*,
 Спасибочки за минус плюс тоже не помешает жду на почте:smile:

----------


## КаТроф

Помогите найти минус Гимн форума, очень впечатлил!!!!!!!!!   :Ok: 
leo_leo_08@mail.ru

----------


## Мелания

А я комплект хочу.

----------


## mrwoody

плюс есть на сайте http://plus-msk.ru/konkurs/auth/gimn...lus-msk_ru.mp3
Еще есть тема http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=7554 там есть инфа.

----------


## МАКС78

Пожалуйста отправеть на имеил минус гимна и плюс тот что весит 11 МБ

----------


## Antonida

*Znahar*,
 а можно и мне попросить комплектик?
заранее очень благодарна  :flower:

----------


## Znahar

*Antonida*,
Анюта, отправил...принимай комплект..... :flower:

----------


## EnergyPro

папки plus-msk.ru/creativ больше нет:frown:
какой новый адрес?
скажите пожалуйста

----------


## Техподдержка

> папки plus-msk.ru/creativ больше нет


Страница для творчества так и не называлась. Вот её адрес: http://plus-msk.ru/konkurs.php

----------


## Шкондик

*Znahar*,
а можно и мне минусовочку гимна? плииз! shkonda7878@mail.ru

----------


## Znahar

*Шкондик*,
 Отправил минус гимна.... :Ok:

----------


## larisa d

*Znahar*,
Ну всем так всем! Тоже хочу гимн плюс! СПАСИБОЧКИ!
dergalevalarisa@rambler.ru

----------


## Znahar

*larisa d*,
Принимай минус...отправил... :Ok:

----------


## larisa d

*Znahar*,
спасибо! Получила минус!

----------


## Ennya

Интересный сайт, но пока все для меня новое. Надеюсь смогу поделиться материалом,который у меня есть.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Интересный сайт, но пока все для меня новое.


Желаю быстрее адаптироваться и влиться в коллектив!

----------


## Подмосковочка

Прекрасный гимн! Постараюсь выучить слова.
Заранее прошу прощения: вчера натыкалась на стихи о нашем форуме, а вот ГДЕ- потеряла. Ткните носом.... Только не ругайте сильно!

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

гимн  это  здорово!
Буду учить! Всегда  рада  поучиться!!!

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Mazaykina*,
 Марина! Я позавчера набросала стих о нашем форуме- просто мысли вслух))  куда  могу выложить? Или не надо?

----------


## Волдед

*Подмосковочка*,
 В творчество!!!

----------


## Подмосковочка

*Волдед*,
 Опираясь на Вашу руку- важно прошествовала туда, куда Вы меня послали)))

----------


## Lyutik

ВАХ! Вот это гимн! Я еще больше зауважала нашу работу и еще больше влюбилась в форум!

----------


## Волдед

*Подмосковочка*,
 С удовольствием поддержу вас за ручку!!!:rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

Ребята, помогите пож-та! СРОЧНО- ПРЕСРОЧНО НУЖЕН "ОН" ГИМНА ФОРУМА! Завтра уже ОГРОМНАЯ встреча в Райволе, а "ЕГО" нет! 
Выручайте, родненькие! 
ghasminka@yandex.ru
Скайп - ghasminka  До 4 утра я на связи? А в 5 автобус в Питер... 

ПОМОГИТЕ!!! 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Znahar

Лови...отправил минус....Хотя тут автор есть на форуме...Но я думаю что Валера не в обиде на меня??? :Ok:

----------


## ddaan

> .Хотя тут автор есть на форуме...Но я думаю что Валера не в обиде на меня???


Пусть только попробует обидеться.........:mad:

----------


## Znahar

*ddaan*,
Витя....наслышан о краковской....не хочу рисковать на старости.....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Arcaha

> А вот и слова 
> *ГИМН ФОРУМА PLUS-MSK.RU*


Эх жаль минус не скачался:"Ошибка 404

Запрошенная Вами страница /creativ2/ГИМН ФОРУМА полный окончательный.mp3 не найдена на этом сервере. Вы можете перейти на главную страницу и продолжить поиск нужной информации.":redface::frown: Можно на почту?Очень надо! :Aga:

----------


## Волдед

*Znahar*,
 Какая может быть обида??? Кстати!!! Призываю всех желающих....Есть идея!!! Перезаписать гимн. Минус и плюс с мелодией уже есть. Это будет ремиксовый вариант. Мнение всех выслушиваем внимательно!!! :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> .Есть идея!!! Перезаписать гимн.


Классно! Я только ЗА! :Ok:

----------


## Znahar

*Волдед*,
 А текст старый останется?

----------


## Волдед

*Znahar*,
 Текст и даже темп пения тот же!!!
 :Aga:  и даже тональность!!! и порядок.

----------


## Mazaykina

> и даже тональность!!!


А вот тональность я бы поменяла. Блин, пишите для теноров все, а что нам женщинам делать? Пищать или басить? :biggrin:

----------


## Димитрий

*Волдед*, а дудочка будет там? :rolleyes:

----------


## Волдед

> тональность я бы поменяла.


А вот тут нада крепко подумать однако..... :Ha: 



> а дудочка будет там?


Дудочка будет в другом месте....:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А вот тут нада крепко подумать однако.


нееее, Валер, это я так, к слову :biggrin: Не надо менять

----------


## Димитрий

*Волдед*, шашлыник, можно сделать смешение стилей, то есть, каждый запев сделать в разных стилях. :biggrin:

----------


## Волдед

*Димитрий*,
 Ну и кого смешить будем???:biggrin:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

интересно, что получится...

----------


## Волдед

*Старый Гуслик*,
 Впрягайся, должно получиться нормально... кстати, минус с мелодией обещали ссылку дать а нет почему то.... :Tu:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Может Олег здесь выложит ссылку....

----------


## Димитрий

> Димитрий,
> Ну и кого смешить будем???


если в рэпе смешануть, то там тональность менять не надо. Вникаешь? :wink:

----------


## Волдед

*Димитрий*,
 Реповать ты будешь???:wink:

----------


## Волдед

http://turbobit.net/7msr5lgmrw85.html
Вот можно репетировать, медленную часть пропускаем, это для видео кусочек...Петь начинаем... ну там будет понятно, мелодия заиграет. :Aga:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Хорошо, даже очень. Молодец, Валера! 
Слушай, одно место я только не очень въехал - 01:32, это окончание припева "...Как связующая нить.."  Или просто у меня с памятью - текста под руками не оказалось..

----------


## Волдед

*Старый Гуслик*,
 Эту часть не трогаем.... это для Володькиного видео!!! Поем быструю часть.

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот и слова
*ГИМН ФОРУМА*

Звуки музыки во сне звучат неясно,- 
Захотел я, песню спеть да вот беда, 
Та мелодия приснилась не напрасно, 
Но слова, как дым, исчезли на всегда. 
И с тех пор не находил себе покоя, 
Но помог однажды чудом Интернет. 
Сайт увидел, что искал давным-давно я, 
В нём нашёл я для себя на все ответ. 

ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 


А на сайте при общении взаимном,
Нас связала всех невидимая нить 
И собравшись песню сделаем мы гимном 
Чтоб сердца людей еще сильней сплотить 
Эту песню петь мы будем вместе, дружно 
Пусть она несется в высь за облака 
И стесняться вряд ли тут кого-то нужно 
Дай мне руку - вот тебе моя рука!


ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 
Наша песня! -3 раза... будет жить!!! 

Зазвучал мотив и растворился в сердце
И в реальность воплотились наши сны 
Мы поем и петь мы будем только вместе 
Год за годом ,от весны и до весны 
И в Нью-Йорке, Вильнюсе или в Пекине, 
В Гамбурге, Афуле И Москве. 
Наша песня пусть всегда звучит отныне
И язык ее понятен нам везде!

ПРИПЕВ: 
Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда, 
Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда 
Если нам сложить все звуки и сердца соединить, 
То родится наша песня, как связующая нить! 
Наша песня! -3 раза... будет жить!!!

----------


## Волдед

*Mazaykina*,
 Спасибо Мариша!!! Я уж думал переписывать с прошлого варианта... :Aga:

----------


## Ledi

> Вот можно репетировать


*Волдед*,
 :Ok:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Волдед

*Ledi*,
 Танюха, подтягивайся!!!:mad:
Ну можешь отжиматься конечно....

----------


## Ledi

> Ну можешь


Могу :biggrin:

----------


## elena-perla

Настоящий гимн!!! Браво!  :flower:

----------


## Lana-1969

Достойные.красивые слова!

----------


## Н@т@ли

Очень красивый Гимн, а самое главное, что всё, что происходит на форуме отражено в словах.
Особенно понравилось:



> Мы разбросаны по свету, не встречались никогда,
> Но глубины интернета нас связали навсегда


СПАСИБО создателям Гимна форума!!!
Обязательно выучу!

----------


## иллюзия реальности

))) Кто написал гимн, тому респект) Отлично получилось)

----------


## КиТ,который КоТ

Гимн просто Отпад!!!!!! :Laie 48:

----------


## mochalova19

Как здорово,что у форума есть свой гимн!Авторы-молодцы!

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Слова красивые. А где можно мелодию прослушать?

----------

